# Weird electrical problem, battery dying, panel not lighting up upon start.



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze LS with 80,000 miles on it, I replaced a battery about a year ago due to the last one going out on me, I haven't had any problems since. My car would start just by simply turning the key once. Recently however I noticed that it takes a little more effort for the car to start, sometimes it'll sputter and service power steering comes on, similar problem to what I had last year when the battery was bad. I went and had the battery tested at autozone they said its fine, they also checked the alternator that was fine too. I figured maybe its the starter, but then my battery died twice. One time it died from having the hazard lights on for about 20 min on the side of a highway. The second time it died from just trying to crank the engine to start :/ had the car jumped both times. Today while at a grocery store I started it up and it took a while for the dashboard lights to come on. Should I go back to autozone where I bought the battery and have them replace it?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It sounds to me like you have a bad battery. Take it back to autozone and have it tested.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What did we learn about the wires and the contact points that are being installed at the factory ?


----------

